# C-47 Parts Needed



## noizeedave (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi there. I need lots of parts for our restoration, mostly the old original stuff. But i am helping 2 other 47 restores out and they need the bulkhead walls aft of the nav cabin. I also need a rear jackpad for jacking the aircraft for ours. you can find all my needs on our website also
American Aeronautical Foundation  - B-25J "Executive Sweet" C-47 "Aluminum Mistress"


----------

